# World Championship 2015 Pick 'Em (Podium Predictions)



## Skullush (Jun 30, 2015)

This is a scored podium prediction system that we've been doing for fun with local competitions since March, and we've had a lot of fun with it. Since registration for the World Championships this year is just about coming to a close, I'd like to open up the Pick 'Em.

The rules/scoring stated in the form should explain everything, but if you have any questions just ask.

Here is a psych sheet created by forum user Lid (many thanks to him); you can use this to help with your predictions.

Also, unlike the other Pick 'Ems we've done, there will be small prizes. I happen to have three $10 gift cards for thecubicle.us that I've won from competitions. The top three scorers will each receive one of these gift codes.

Good luck!

http://goo.gl/forms/WI9jWrDsxs


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

It says that my email address must be a number greater than 0. I don't want to fill out the form again, so I'll just tell you that my email is [email protected] and my name is Justin Barker.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> It says that my email address must be a number greater than 0. I don't want to fill out the form again, so I'll just tell you that my email is [email protected] and my name is Justin Barker.



Ah sorry about that, it's fixed now


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

I am going to make one of these for the next competition I go to lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 1, 2015)

Done. Excitement


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 1, 2015)

#hype


----------



## Skullush (Jul 9, 2015)

50 responses so far! This will be interesting

At the start of the competition (when the pick'em closes) I'm gonna post everyone's predictions in a spreadsheet and score it as the competition goes on. At least when I can during the weekend.


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

About to do, hype


----------



## Skullush (Jul 16, 2015)

Last chance, everyone. About 15 hours left to complete the form


----------



## Myachii (Jul 16, 2015)

Tbh I'm a little bit surprised as to how many World Class speedcubers are gonna be absent for this comp. 
I mean, there's no Drew Brads, no Sebastien Weyer, no Collin Burns, no Marcin etc.
I was bascially repeating the same people for the pick em sheet.

Still, will be nice to see if any records are broken by the ones that are going


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 17, 2015)

Complete your responses, peeps. There are *less than* *four hours* left!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 17, 2015)

derp, seems like I entered Jakub Kipa for feet 1st and 2nd
feet 2nd should be Gabriel Pereira Campanha instead


----------



## Skullush (Jul 17, 2015)

91 responses, wow

Here's everyone's submissions. I'll be trying to update it throughout the weekend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vGvNz543MckIXZr1qQZJN6IyJOabyOWN2FIWiL_mvDI/edit?usp=sharing


yoinneroid said:


> derp, seems like I entered Jakub Kipa for feet 1st and 2nd
> feet 2nd should be Gabriel Pereira Campanha instead



If you mentioned it earlier I definitely would've changed it for you but it's a little late, sorry :/


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Skullush said:


> 91 responses, wow
> 
> Here's everyone's submissions. I'll be trying to update it throughout the weekend.
> 
> ...



No worries, I checked it just to compare it to the first round results.
If they were not out yet, I probably wouldn't have figured out.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 17, 2015)

Half my answers I was just picking semi-randomly from the psych sheet, might still do decently.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 18, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> derp, seems like I entered Jakub Kipa for feet 1st and 2nd
> feet 2nd should be Gabriel Pereira Campanha instead



lol, Gabriel Pereira Campanha ends up winning.
Would receive less points if I actually submitted it correctly.
This is fun XD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL i'm currently last XD
I should have seen who was going first before predicting


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

Why didn't Simon compete in megaminx?
Almost everyone picked him lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Why didn't Simon compete in megaminx?
> Almost everyone picked him lol



Did he even turn up? He hasn't competed in anything.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAANTOINE!!!!!!!!!!!OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 2NDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

so hyped for 2x2 and 3x3 (but more for 6x6 finals xD)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAANTOINE!!!!!!!!!!!OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 2NDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> so hyped for 2x2 and 3x3 (but more for 6x6 finals xD)



Eh that is the first round. Also I think I got 0 points for MBLD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Eh that is the first round. Also I think I got 0 points for MBLD


I got -2 points 
Those results were pretty unpredictable. The best score was 5 points.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Eh that is the first round. Also I think I got 0 points for MBLD



lol IK but still. 0 is better than not trying!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

lol most of my predictions seem wrong

Edit: Wow I got the MBLD podium completely wrong  I didn't expect Gabriel to podium at all


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2015)

Woah I got the 7x7 podium exactly right lel


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 19, 2015)

lolmbld
that was totally unexpected
at least I don't get negative points


----------



## Skullush (Jul 19, 2015)

Results are in:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vGvNz543MckIXZr1qQZJN6IyJOabyOWN2FIWiL_mvDI/edit?usp=sharing

1st Place: Fred Zhang
2nd Place: Kobe Balin
3rd Place: Joey Stahl

Congrats to you three (sorry Keaton), once the results are put into the WCA and I double check everything I'll send you an e-mail


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 19, 2015)

^Had a lot of fun with this, thanks for doing it!


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 19, 2015)

So close, sorry Keaton


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2015)

cool I got 6th, and only 3 points away from top 3 
also I was the only one to get megaminx top 3 entirely correct [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 20, 2015)

Do this for US Nats 2015 plis


----------

